# What is in the enormous black hole?



## BobVigneault (Aug 24, 2007)

WASHINGTON -

"Astronomers have stumbled upon a tremendous hole in the universe. That's got them scratching their heads about what's just not there.

The cosmic blank spot has no stray stars, no galaxies, no sucking black holes, not even mysterious dark matter. It is 1 billion light years across of nothing."


This story really sparked my imagination and so I've come up with what I believe are 10 strong possibilities for what these astronomers have found. Think about it, what could be represented by THAT much NOTHING?????

1. Satan's storehouse of rewards and treasures for those who will worship him.

2. Repository for fossilized transitional species predicted by Darwin.

3. Amazon.com's previous warehouse.

4. The intellectual inspiration behind the top twenty Christian books.

5. The combined contribution to societal evolution by Lindsey, Brit and Paris. Oh heck, let's throw in every celebrity ever covered by Fox News and People ragazine.

6. Where television writers get there ideas for programming.

7. My life, hopes and dreams apart from Christ Jesus.

8. What man has to offer God in return for salvation.

9. Where the content for Rap music is stored.

10. That one thing that will finally unite Reformed Presbyterians and Baptists regarding the subject of baptism.

Have at it, what do YOU think that big hole in the sky is?


----------



## govols (Aug 24, 2007)

The hair care products for your wonderful head of hair?


----------



## ReformedWretch (Aug 24, 2007)

> 10. That one thing that will finally unite Reformed Presbyterians and Baptists regarding the subject of baptism.



I'm pulling for this one!


----------



## BobVigneault (Aug 24, 2007)

govols said:


> The hair care products for your wonderful head of hair?



No John, you missed the point. There is NOTHING in the hole. I use Garnier and Alberto VO5 - that is SOMETHING.


----------



## BobVigneault (Aug 24, 2007)

houseparent said:


> > 10. That one thing that will finally unite Reformed Presbyterians and Baptists regarding the subject of baptism.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pulling for this one!



Sorry Adam, it's not there. There is nothing in the whole. NOTHING will unite the brethren except future glory.


----------



## Beth Ellen Nagle (Aug 24, 2007)

My missing socks?


----------



## govols (Aug 24, 2007)

BobVigneault said:


> govols said:
> 
> 
> > The hair care products for your wonderful head of hair?
> ...



That picture is a nice one too?


----------



## BobVigneault (Aug 24, 2007)

Beth Ellen Nagle said:


> My missing socks?



Good one Beth, the enormous hole could be cosmically linked to your dryer.


----------



## Beth Ellen Nagle (Aug 24, 2007)

BobVigneault said:


> Beth Ellen Nagle said:
> 
> 
> > My missing socks?
> ...



My dryers gone too!


----------



## govols (Aug 24, 2007)

Beth Ellen Nagle said:


> My missing socks?



There are a lot of loners out there in the world.


----------



## christiana (Aug 24, 2007)

Beth Ellen Nagle said:


> My missing socks?



Great answer! I always knew there was a black hole where that odd sock ended up, never to be found again!


----------



## BobVigneault (Aug 24, 2007)

govols said:


> Yeah, but you had it mostly cut off and can't use most of it any more.
> 
> That picture is an old picture, no?



{Don't ruin the mystique brother. All the little people prefer to think of me with long locks.}


----------



## govols (Aug 24, 2007)

BobVigneault said:


> govols said:
> 
> 
> > ?
> ...



Fixed that for you.


----------



## gwine (Aug 24, 2007)

While some have suggested that all the extra copies of National Geographic magazine are weighing down California, which will result in it soon slip-sliding into the Pacific Ocean (see this article), may I respectfully suggest that the magazines in question are in fact not in California but are the root cause of the black hole in question?


----------



## Philbeck (Aug 24, 2007)

All of the intelligent thoughts of Brian McLaren


----------



## kvanlaan (Aug 24, 2007)

So Bob said: "No John, you missed the point. *There is NOTHING in the hole.* I use Garnier and Alberto VO5 - that is SOMETHING."

And then Joshua postulated that the hole was filled with: "All of the intelligent thoughts of Brian McLaren."

Haven't we then fit the description to a 't'? Aren't you guys just being redundant in these two statements?


----------



## MeanieCalvinist (Aug 24, 2007)

Bob, do you, like myself, believe it possibly contains the "theology" in Charles Finney's _Systematic Theology_?
If so... we may be on to something here!


----------



## BobVigneault (Aug 24, 2007)

*The Journal of Irreproducible Results, vol. 20*, #3, *March 1974*, pages 22-23. Gerry, how in the world of all things esoteric did you happen to find an article like that?????!!!
You never cease to amaze me.




gwine said:


> While some have suggested that all the extra copies of National Geographic magazine are weighing down California, which will result in it soon slip-sliding into the Pacific Ocean (see this article), may I respectfully suggest that the magazines in question are in fact not in California but are the root cause of the black hole in question?


----------



## Beth Ellen Nagle (Aug 24, 2007)

MeanieCalvinist said:


> Bob, do you, like myself, believe it possibly contains the "theology" in Charles Finney's _Systematic Theology_?
> If so... we may be on to something here!



I can sure think of many books that originate there...

I love your avatar! Cracks me up....


----------



## etexas (Aug 24, 2007)

Where all the cast of 30 Something are? Professor Bob......is that possible?


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Aug 24, 2007)

The eternal value of all seeker sensitive man centered worship?


----------



## Calvibaptist (Aug 24, 2007)

The collective knowledge of all the Big Bang theorists.

Actually, it's where my hairline is quickly going.


----------



## BobVigneault (Aug 24, 2007)

It is the state to which this thread will quickly come to. 

Let's face it, (and yes I'm giving away a Puritan Board secret here), if you want a thread to get over 50 replies or 200 views; use the word 'baptism' or 'naked' somewhere in the title of the original post.

For example, start a thread called "Naked Truth About Baptism" and Rich will have to double the bandwidth and add another server.


----------



## Calvibaptist (Aug 24, 2007)

I think that all the naked Baptists who believe in using hair products while giving their common confession to the WCF are in the black hole.


----------



## Calvibaptist (Aug 24, 2007)

Will that help?


----------



## BobVigneault (Aug 24, 2007)

Calvibaptist said:


> Will that help?



Well, you taking two posts to express one idea is sure going to help. Way 2 go!


----------



## etexas (Aug 24, 2007)

I THINK I KNOW! The Black Hole........where all my Uncles Beta machine and tapes went! Dr. Bawb?


----------



## Calvibaptist (Aug 24, 2007)

BobVigneault said:


> Calvibaptist said:
> 
> 
> > Will that help?
> ...



I just wanted you to know...


----------



## Calvibaptist (Aug 24, 2007)

BobVigneault said:


> Calvibaptist said:
> 
> 
> > Will that help?
> ...



...that I'm there for you, Bawb!


----------



## Calvibaptist (Aug 24, 2007)

BTW, Bawb, I was just wondering if you could add a few more lines to the end of your signature. I'm getting pretty tired of these 7-11 signatures and think maybe you could go a little deeper.


----------



## BobVigneault (Aug 24, 2007)

Fingolfin said:


> I THINK I KNOW! The Black Hole........where all my Uncles Beta machine and tapes went! Dr. Bawb?



I think you were closer with the ThirtySomething cast. Timothy Busfield shows up now and then but those guys just went away. We liked that show in the beginning. The episode where they had the two guys in bed was where we turned it off for good. Now MONK is the only show that doesn't originate in a black hole but because I got rid of cable, I'm dependent on finding dvds at the library.


----------



## BobVigneault (Aug 24, 2007)

Calvibaptist said:


> BTW, Bawb, I was just wondering if you could add a few more lines to the end of your signature. I'm getting pretty tired of these 7-11 signatures and think maybe you could go a little deeper.



Uh??? What chu talkin bout? Give me a suggestion.


----------



## Calvibaptist (Aug 24, 2007)

Monk would probably be a little bit distraught that the black hole was not in the exact center of the universe.


----------



## BobVigneault (Aug 24, 2007)

Calvibaptist said:


> Monk would probably be a little bit distraught that the black hole was not in the exact center of the universe.



It's a blessing.... and a curse.


----------



## Calvibaptist (Aug 24, 2007)

BobVigneault said:


> Calvibaptist said:
> 
> 
> > BTW, Bawb, I was just wondering if you could add a few more lines to the end of your signature. I'm getting pretty tired of these 7-11 signatures and think maybe you could go a little deeper.
> ...



I don't know, maybe a few more website links. Or maybe you could keep a running score on the current baptism debate so we could just look for your signature to see who is winning.

I'm just concerned that if you don't do something about your signature quickly, it might go into the black hole.


----------



## BobVigneault (Aug 24, 2007)

Hey Fingolfin, did you know Polly Draper from Thirtysomething was in an episode of Monk? Well she was? Amazing tie in to this thread.


----------



## Calvibaptist (Aug 24, 2007)

BobVigneault said:


> Hey Fingolfin, did you know Polly Draper from Thirtysomething was in an episode of Monk? Well she was? Amazing tie in to this thread.



And they both ended up in a black hole?

Six degrees of separation strikes again!


----------



## etexas (Aug 24, 2007)

Calvibaptist said:


> BobVigneault said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Fingolfin, did you know Polly Draper from Thirtysomething was in an episode of Monk? Well she was? Amazing tie in to this thread.
> ...


In the words of Tommy Chong: "Wow man!"


----------



## BobVigneault (Aug 24, 2007)

Well Pastor Doug, in order to add more lines to my sig I had to delete most of them. We're only allowed 8 lines, I don't know how I got that many in the first place. Anyway, I hope you're happy with my sig now.


----------



## Calvibaptist (Aug 24, 2007)

BobVigneault said:


> Well Pastor Doug, in order to add more lines to my sig I had to delete most of them. We're only allowed 8 lines, I don't know how I got that many in the first place. Anyway, I hope you're happy with my sig now.



Thanks for the "shout out" Bob. I feel special now!

BTW, these types of threads are so much more fun that the baptism ones!


----------



## BobVigneault (Aug 24, 2007)

Calvibaptist said:


> BTW, these types of threads are so much more fun that the baptism ones!



That's the only reason I am here - comic relief. Ok, so my posts are not the most edifying on the board; they're relatively safe.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Aug 24, 2007)

Calvibaptist said:


> Six degrees of separation strikes again!



I didn't see anything about Kevin Bacon in the previous posts.


----------



## etexas (Aug 24, 2007)

You know.....this is a bit morbid......but there is a site called Dead or Alive.....it gives some great answers to whatever happened to so and so celebrity.....and yes....Heaven forgive me it has an A-Z list and will tell you if that individual is in the "Black Hole" and how and when, and will tell you if they are still in the land of the living! It has musical figures, actors , sports stars. I will confess a thing, I am sometimes surprised to find a "rocker" who I would have sworn was dead......still lingers on......sans hits!


----------

